# Daphnia magna



## DGl (8 mo ago)

Hello, I have a pond with White cloud mountain minnows and Daphnia are there too. Today I found out that Daphnia are probably infected with WFCD. They have a white filling in their bodies and this corresponds to the description of this disease. Do you think it is a threat to fish, or is it a parasite only for Daphnia, and apart from lower Daphnia productivity, it will have no negative effect?


----------



## JokerAqua (8 mo ago)

DGl said:


> Hello, I have a pond with White cloud mountain minnows and Daphnia are there too. Today I found out that Daphnia are probably infected with WFCD. They have a white filling in their bodies and this corresponds to the description of this disease. Do you think it is a threat to fish, or is it a parasite only for Daphnia, and apart from lower Daphnia productivity, it will have no negative effect?


To my knowledge which isn't much White Fat Cell Disease won't affect anymore then what you stated.


----------

